# loaded clip



## handgunnewbie (Oct 20, 2006)

I just purchased my first auto. It's an M & P 9. Is it alright to leave the clips loaded with bullets in between shooting sessions? (out of the gun of course)
I shoot about twice a month.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

handgunnewbie said:


> I just purchased my first auto. It's an M & P 9. Is it alright to leave the clips loaded with bullets in between shooting sessions? (out of the gun of course)
> I shoot about twice a month.


It's fine to leave your cartridges (not bullets - the bullet is just the projectile) in the magazines (not clips - clips don't have springs). It's movement of the springs that causes them to wear, not compression.


----------



## handgunnewbie (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mike. Sorry about using the wrong terms thanks for the correction. They don't call me handgunnewbie for nothing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

handgunnewbie said:


> Thanks for the info Mike. Sorry about using the wrong terms thanks for the correction. They don't call me handgunnewbie for nothing.


Don't be sorry. We were all new shooters once. Being precise just makes communication easier.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike, Thanks for pointing out that Movement is what causes the springs
to wear out, not compression!

I'll try to remember that phrase and use it the next time someone tries to tell
me that magazines will wear out after years of being loaded.

:mrgreen:


----------

